# I'm outside the arena!!!



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

I'm outside the arena and it looks amazing!!!! 
I dont have any tickets tho  just spoke to an army guard on gates and he says they are only available online. None online!!!! Help!!!!!!! Anyone selling any or know how to get the recylcled ones??? 
Ps army guy also told me try have to sit and fill the seats to make it look full :-(


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

*they not try!!!


----------



## monte1 (6 August 2012)

was thinking of going up there on Thursday with my DD, don't have tickets, but just to be there and maybe watching on a big screen somewhere, -- Blackheath //? or can you watch on the big screens right outside Greenwich park ?? does anyone know please?


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

I'm watching the big screen right outside on deck chairs!!! Whilst drinking bulmers!!!! 
Would rather be inside but apparently no tickets so will not b happy if I c empty seats!!!!


----------



## monte1 (6 August 2012)

wow, so, do they charge you for the deckchairs then ) 
sounds like it might be worth the trip up for the day, even without tickets ???


----------



## Thistle (6 August 2012)

There is the 'greenwich festival' going on outside, stalls, food, bars etc.


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

It's great!!!! Chairs are free but only about 50 chairs!!! Grass area aswell though.x


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

It's great!!!! Chairs are free but only about 50 chairs!!! Grass area aswell though.x


----------



## monte1 (6 August 2012)

Liostro said:



			It's great!!!! Chairs are free but only about 50 chairs!!! Grass area aswell though.x
		
Click to expand...

OK, thank you ) think we will plan a little trip out there on Thursday..YAAY . hope you have a good day !


----------



## Gwena (6 August 2012)

If you do go make sure you have a mooch round Greenwich Market


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

I think maybe the food and drink stands were only there for the festival thing?!! But hopefully will still be there Thursday  x


----------

